# Bloody classmates



## Kuraudo39 (Sep 5, 2009)

*sigh* My beloved storebought met it's untimely demise yesterday... All the months of breaking it in and sanding had paid off for nothing. AND MY 1 WEEK SCHOOL CAMP STARTS TOMORROW. WITHOUT MY CUBE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'LL GOOOOOO CRAZY...... Why do people always have to smash your cubes in frustration.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Sep 5, 2009)

i know your pain man. first day i had my ES 5x5 someone took it and tossed it to the teacher and lets just say they aren't the next pitcher in baseball...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 5, 2009)

I hate people.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 5, 2009)

I'd beat whoever threw it with a baseball bat.


----------



## piemaster (Sep 5, 2009)

May I help?


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 5, 2009)

Sure. I have a metal and a wood bat.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Sep 5, 2009)

i'll use a tire iron


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 5, 2009)

Ha ha ha! You guys are so funny!!!!.....

Seriously though, if someone smashed my cube I would just make them buy me a new one, oh and they'd have to pay for all my emotional damages, with a good lawyer it should add up to oh I don't know $200,000???


----------



## V-te (Sep 5, 2009)

There should be a property damage rule, considering cubes are not electronics and do not, in any way, violate school policy.


----------



## Kian (Sep 5, 2009)

Note: A title of "Bloody Classmates" is read differently in other parts of the world.

I was preparing for something altogether different...


----------



## krazedkat (Sep 5, 2009)

That's stupid. That is the reason I don't let people touch my good cubes.. XD


----------



## anythingtwisty (Sep 5, 2009)

I think bloody classmates was referring to the state the classmates were in AFTER they smashed the cube. So the way I read it, we need to recommend you a good lawyer. heh.


----------



## krazedkat (Sep 5, 2009)

Bloody is a common british term refering to "stupid" or "annoying"...


----------



## Kuraudo39 (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh well, I got a new cube. It's total ****. I N3ds moare lubesss!!!


----------



## elcarc (Sep 5, 2009)

Kuraudo39 said:


> Oh well, I got a new cube. It's total ****. I N3ds moare lubesss!!!



just in time right?


----------



## mcciff2112 (Sep 5, 2009)

I can't say this has happened to me, but I feel your pain. I've had great cubes ruined in the matter of seconds (of course it was my fault though )


----------



## Pichu97 (Sep 5, 2009)

I know your pain man. My friends at school destroyed my siamese.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 5, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> I'd beat whoever threw it with a baseball bat.





piemaster said:


> May I help?



Your avatars have the same scramble.



Kian said:


> Note: A title of "Bloody Classmates" is read differently in other parts of the world.
> 
> I was preparing for something altogether different...



Agreed. I was fairly let down.



krazedkat said:


> Bloody is a common british term refering to "stupid" or "annoying"...


----------



## Me (Sep 5, 2009)

yet another lesson in non-attachment brought to you by cubing. 
let it go.


----------



## edd5190 (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear what happened to your cube, some people can be horrible. I'm glad the people in my school were nice enough not to have done that yet. I saw it happen once to an older guy in my school, it was sad.



krazedkat said:


> Bloody is a common british term refering to "stupid" or "annoying"...


A cube has 6 faces.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Sep 5, 2009)

That would suck. Im lucky knowone at my school has broken my cubes yet but i rarely bring them anyway.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Sep 5, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Jake Gouldon said:
> 
> 
> > I'd beat whoever threw it with a baseball bat.
> ...



no they dont, one edge is different. top left edge is black/white, and the other one is opposite.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 5, 2009)

jokerman5656 said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Jake Gouldon said:
> ...



Heh, I missed that. Nice catch.


----------



## Lorenzo (Sep 5, 2009)

this is why i only bring either one of my type As or a mediocre storebought. or any other cube i dont care about. i will never bring my main/best cubes out in public.


----------



## Kuraudo39 (Sep 5, 2009)

Good advice. I'll be sure to take incriminating pictures of the little prick at camp and post it all over the net.


----------



## DcF1337 (Sep 5, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> Ha ha ha! You guys are so funny!!!!.....
> 
> Seriously though, if someone smashed my cube I would just make them buy me a new one...



Problem is *they don't*. At least mine don't.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 5, 2009)

Bloddy hell!!


----------

